# Application Marmiton



## yateich (18 Mars 2018)

Bonjour

Ce matin , en allumant mon iPad , j'ai remarqué que l'application Marmiton avait un bandeau noir , qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?

Merci


----------



## Madame Mim (18 Mars 2018)

C’est parce que tu as l’ancienne version qui bientôt ne sera plus compatible. Installe la nouvelle version et ensuite libre à toi de garder les deux versions jusqu’au moment où celle du bandeau noir ne fonctionnera plus du tout.


----------

